# Is 80 mg Prilosec enough ?



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have an appt with my GI doc today at 11pm, and I'm on 80 mg Prilosec a day. I am still having early morning acid reflux in my throat, around 4am in the mornings. Should I discuss this with my doc, or just take an add'l prilosec ?Maybe another med would work better, or is this common with the PPI"S ?Does anyone take more than 80 mg PPI a day ??


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Cvoor...I still get acidy phlegm for awhile every day, and especially early AM. But my doctor said to try something over the counter like Mylanta, instead of taking more prilosec. Maybe your doctor will let you try that instead. I know you're concerned about being on 80 mg of a PPI every day. Let us know what your GI doc says, will you?


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Cvoor,I take my Prilosec in the morning. Then I take a pepcid in the evening before bed. I heard Pepcid or Zantac work better for PM reflux. Let us know what the Dr. says. I am still waitingfor my barium swallow results.Cindybell


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

My GI doc cancelled my appt for today, but they did not call me, and I drove down there for nothing. They re-scheduled it for either Friday or MOnday. So when I find something out, I'll let ya know. I'm doing ok on the 80 mg Prilosec, just acid in the early am, and I'm also still taking Librax for the IBS and anxiety. I'll see what he suggests, maybe Nexium, though I"m not sure it would be that much better than Prilosec, or just keep me on prescription Prilosec. I'll see what happens.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Cindybell, I've heard from two different friends that H2 blockers (Zantac or it's generic form ranitidine or Pepcid) work better at night too. Wonder if it's true. I'm going to be trying ranitidine 2x a day in a month or two.I had some beef soup a few nights ago that had some "oriental" spices in it. I only ate a little, but had chest pain afterward and belching. Ever since, I've had the nausea back along with the acidy phlegm thing. I'd had several weeks with no nausea or acidy phlegm and thought I was doing better. Is this what it's going to be like...a flare-up every now and then?


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

It sounds like a flare-up. I had that after I decided to drink some soda. I can pretty much eat anything now, but not a lot of spagehitti sauce. Still waiting for test results!! AHH!!Cindy


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, dont want to take more than 80 mg a day. Prilosec and Nexium are so closely related, but Nexium is more expensive.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Nexium is considerably more expensive. I'm almost to Medicare age, so my doctor prescribed the generic form of Prilosec (omeprazole)for me, which is what I've been taking. I'll have to get a Medicare D (Prescription drug) supplement when I turn 65 and unless I take a generic, the price will go up quite a bit. So I get prescriptions for generics whenever possible. (Same thing with allegra (an antihistamine). I now use the generic form (fexofenadine) and it is soooo much less. And it works just as well.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Good for you Madge, I have taken generics with no problems, and much cheaper, that's for sure. Your prescription insurance only covers so much, the medicare prescription part D, is suppose to help make pricing for prescription meds much better for everyone. I sure hope so.


----------



## 20081 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have gotton advise from the board a few times...very helpful. I do have GERD, and IBS.I have been having right side just under the ribs and lower pains...typical for some time. Also, I get right side chest aches...just right of the sternum and two-three inches under right breast nipple on a man...intermitent...mild...but occuring for a 6 months or so.. I am taking Nexium 40 mg. in am and fiber for IBS..I worry a lot...the intermitent chest ache always worries me that its something bad like cancer...although after 6 months I guess something bad would get worse!!!??? I have been exercising which seems to help. My mom has Alzheimers, my daughter 24 is having seizures, and I am looking for a job...all are weighing on me heavily.I guess its not likely bad as I don't have symptoms that would indicate that like weight loss..cough...blood in stool or blood in spectrum..nausia..vomiting...etc. I have had chest x-ray, and have been on Nexium 2 months...can I add Zantac in the evening?? I also take Cymbalta...anti-depressant.God bless you all...hope your feeling better!!


----------



## 20081 (Jan 8, 2007)

I forgot to add that I seem to have gas...belching and passing gas as well.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I have much the same symptoms as far as chest pain is concerned. This last weekend, I had a very tender, painful area on each side of my breastbone, about in the middle of my upper chest. It hurt all the time, and when I touched it, it felt like a bruise. I almost went to the ER with it, but since I'd just had a stress test that was okay, and the pain didn't respond to Mylanta or Tums, I figured I'd wait it out. The pain and tenderness lasted about 15 hours before it went away. Kind of scared me, but I went to the doctor today and he said it sounds like just the rib joints next to the breastbone getting inflamed, that they do that sometimes, especially in people who are "older." Guess he'd know. He's older himself. And so am I. LOL. So, I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## 20081 (Jan 8, 2007)

Madge, Thanks. Rib joints getting inflamed having anything to do with the IBS, and GERD? Or is it just another ache we get do to stress??Mine comes and goes...seems like mine may be GERD associated with Gas and belching...doesn't really feel like heartburn although I know I have reflux....its so frustrating...thx,. againBest,Dukert


----------

